# digital fuse control box



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

has anyone used or seen a digital fuse control box
I read about it in one of the mags but can not remember which one,can be preset to maximum amps usage, so as not to blow the fuse on the hook up
thanks martin


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

My mate has one. Two buttons to raise or lower the 'trip' current, very useful.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Clive 

have you any info on this device. Make or supplier ?

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

IVRA or Reich Fuse Control:
http://www.woobob.net/5022/info.php?p=4&pno=10

http://www.groveproducts.co.uk/store/showProduct.php5?group=CI&pcode=016300

http://www.touringandtenting.com/tutorials/index.php?lang=0&CODE=02&id=28
(this site is an interesting general resource, by the way)

http://www.ivra.nl/accessoires_detail.asp?id=428&cat=6

That should get you started.

Dave
PS Note this functionality is also built in to certain integrated inverters, such as Victron. Here, instead of interrupting your mains supply, it is supplemented from your batteries to meet the demanded load without tripping the site supply.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave  

Nice product .. hefty price 8O 
Think I'll stick to annoying the wardens ... :lol: :lol:


----------

